# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Common sign shared between 3 people. "Girl with no Face"

## Lumidria

Hey guys.
Let me just start off that I am newly registered here.
I read the forums a bit and thought it was interesting so I decided to join up.

Moving on, here is my question.

I realize that interpretation is different to each individual, but I am just asking for an outside opinion.


Recently, I drove out to Blueridge, TX which is about a 45minute drive from my town, to hang out with a friend and his friend.
I had never met Friend #2 before, never heard his name, or anything mentioned of him.

The day went on normally and during the night we all got to talking about dreams, dream interpretation and Lucidity.

Eventually we start telling each other about our weirdest/most memorable dreams & someone mentions that they have dreams about a girl who is always wearing red, and has no face.

I found it a little weird because I've had dreams with a similar girl involved...Red clothes, no face...although she never played a huge part in my dreams except for one nightmare I had(I'll evaluate later on in the post).

Friend #1 also has had a similar girl.
Now...I realize that a girl with no face is obviously a very common thing to dream about. I'd assume it could interpret into a lot of things.

But its really weird. Whenever we dream about this girl, we realize that she has no face, but it doesn't ever click that she doesn't have a face....Its hard to explain.
Its like we know them, but something in our dream is not allowing us to view her face.

The dream in which she had a big part in mine was a nightmare.



It started off with me in my bedroom. I walked out of my door and she was at the end of my hall, for some reason I could tell she was pissed off.
She started screaming at me like I messed something up big time but I couldn't hear a word she said. Eventually she ran at me and I closed my eyes.
I opened my eyes and she was gone, I walked slowly towards the end of the hall and looked at one of the pictures on my wall and her face was there, staring at me.
It was one of those stares that just stops your heart its to terrifying.


Friend #2. Also stated that the first dream that he became lucid in had her in it.
Long story short for you "TLDR"ers. 
He was in a space station rescuing her from a jail cell, when a bunch of guards came after them.
He started giving up hope but then she said something and touched him and the second she touched him he became lucid. He was able to make the guards disappear, he was able to spawn weapons, and new hallways, doors ect.


Another common aspect of this girl is the fact that we can never hear what she says...But in the dream we seem to act as though we can understand her.


What are your guys' thoughts on this?

I'm not one to believe in shared dreams, I just don't think the human mind is capable of that.

----------

